# Bootsplash Probleme

## monocult

Hallo

Ich habe mir versucht nach folgenden tuts einen Bootsplash einzurichten

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/faq.html

hat soweit auch alles geklappt und sieht wie hier auf dem Screenshot aus.

http://dhruba.codewordt.co.uk/images/bootsplash.png

danach habe ich versucht den gentoo Bootsplash mit ladebalken zu installieren, jetzt meckert aber der Kernel das das Bild nicht in den fb Speicher passt.

```

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xcc800000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at cb65:0004

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb68e, set palette = c00cb6e4

vesafb: scrolling: redrawvesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer. found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

hier meine lilo.conf

```

image=/boot/bznew

     vga=0x317

     label=gentoo-new

     read-only

     root=/dev/hda4

     initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

     append="video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent" 

```

wobei ich nur vga=0x317 angeben kann bei 0x318 bootet lilo nicht mehr.

ich weiß nicht wo der Fehler ist, schließlich ging der Bootsplash auf der Installations CD ohne Probleme.

ansonsten bekomme ich beim hochfahren noch zwischen den kernelmeldungen andauernd folgende Meldung.

```

Usage:   /sbin/splash logstring

            /sbin/splash -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

```

wobei ich diese Meldung beim Aufruf von dmesg nicht sehe.

ich hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt

----------

## ravageNG

Selbiges Problem hier.  :Sad: 

Software:

- Kernel 2.6.0-test11 (selbst gepacht)

- bootsplash 0.6-r2

- baselayout 1.8.6.12-r2

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Danke.

edit:

siehe  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63937

und https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63868

----------

## voosuz

das problem dass das bild nicht in den framebuffer passt hatte ich auch.

 *Quote:*   

> vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xcc800000, size 1536k

 

bei dir ist der framebuffer nur 1,5MB groß, bei mir warens 4MB, hat aber trotzdem nich gepasst.

ich hab das problem damit gelöst, dass ich in den kernel sourcen einfach die framebuffer größe auf 16MB festgelegt hab.

in 2.6.0-test9-mm2 is das in /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/vesafb.c:

 *Quote:*   

> /* limit framebuffer size to 16 MB.  Otherwise we'll eat tons of
> 
> 	 * kernel address space for nothing if the gfx card has alot of
> 
> 	 * memory (>= 128 MB isn't uncommon these days ...) */
> ...

 

is wahrscheinlich nicht so gedacht, aber wenigstens funktioniert es.

 *Quote:*   

> ansonsten bekomme ich beim hochfahren noch zwischen den kernelmeldungen andauernd folgende Meldung.
> 
> Usage:   /sbin/splash logstring
> 
>             /sbin/splash -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile] 
> ...

 

um das zu lösen kannst du probiern in /sbin/functions.sh in der funktion splash_update() zweimal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/splash "${myscript}" "${action}"
> 
> 

 

in *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/splash "${myscript} ${action}"
> 
> 

 

ändern. bei  mir funktioniert das so.

hoffe du kommst damit ein bißchen weiter.

----------

## tobimat80

Hey, danke! Bir mir hat's auch geklappt!

Gruß, Tobi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## monocult

Danke erstmal für die Tips 

also die Meldung beim starten ist weg  :Smile: 

nur leider besteht das Problem mit dem bootsplash  immer noch  :Sad: 

mein Kernel ist "2.4.20-gentoo-r8" und da habe ich in der  

```

/usr/src/linux/drivers/video/vesa

```

leider keine vergleichbare stelle gefunden. 

Ich kann aber auch nicht Programmieren deswegen gehe ich davon aus das ich sie einfach nicht gefunden habe.

----------

## trashcity

so nach dem ich es geschaft habe den bootsplash zu installieren 

(laut anleitung aus Forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

möchte ich jetzt noch im silent mode den status balken haben nur der kommt bei mir nicht 

was kann ich da tun

----------

## keeney

 *Quote:*   

> möchte ich jetzt noch im silent mode den status balken haben nur der kommt bei mir nicht
> 
> was kann ich da tun

 

http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/

----------

